# Pledges updates



## cazscot

Please use this thread to update the progress of your pledges 

(Northerner any other moderators can we please make this "sticky" as well).


----------



## lucy123

I have pledged to lose 6lbs by 1st October.

First weigh in Friday 10th Sept - Loss 1.5lbs!!!  (and this is only since Monday but i always weigh on a friday!)

Weight Loss required to new mini target - 4.5lbs by 1st October

Total weight loss since June 10th - 3 stone 2lbs  (44lbs!)

Feeling a little happier than previously in the week, and so pleased didn't even think about comfort eating when I had my off day!

Next update Friday 17th Sept.


----------



## cazscot

lucy123 said:


> I have pledged to lose 6lbs by 1st October.
> 
> First weigh in Friday 10th Sept - Loss 1.5lbs!!!  (and this is only since Monday but i always weigh on a friday!)
> 
> Weight Loss required to new mini target - 4.5lbs by 1st October
> 
> Total weight loss since June 10th - 3 stone 2lbs  (44lbs!)
> 
> Feeling a little happier than previously in the week, and so pleased didn't even think about comfort eating when I had my off day!
> 
> Next update Friday 17th Sept.



Fantastic Lucy, well done  xxx


----------



## lucy123

Hi Cazscot,

Thank you so much for your support here.
The 1.5lbs means so much to me after a wobble of a week!
I keep thinking 1.5lb a week up to xmas would give excellent results, and now instead of looking at the weight I have left to lose, I now keep saying - You have lost 44lbs - well done!!!

Thanks again Caz.


----------



## cazscot

Lost 2lbs this week, which I am really pleased at .   

Total loss now 76lbs 

Need to watch myself as I won't be weighing in next Saturday....


----------



## tracey w

cazscot said:


> Lost 2lbs this week, which I am really pleased at .
> 
> Total loss now 76lbs
> 
> Need to watch myself as I won't be weighing in next Saturday....



Thats great, well done you! x


----------



## dorsetlad

Well done Caz.  My update is due Tuesday, hope it is just as successful.

Brian


----------



## lucy123

Errm...did anybody other than Cazscot notice my little loss????? 


Well done Cazscot - very proud of you. You really are doing so well.
Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## traceycat

sorry lucy hun, im only just looking at this now. well done you  xxx


----------



## lucy123

Thanks Traceycat...it really is appreciated.


----------



## MargB

Well done Lucy.

I put on 2lbs this week but not beating myself up about it.  I have been to a wake then the funeral followed by a 3 day conference with buffets each day and a big team meal.


----------



## lucy123

Hi Marg and thank you.

I think to say what a week you have had, you have done well to keep to just a 2lb gain!
Sorry you have had a sad week, hope next week is better for you all round.


----------



## MargB

Thanks Lucy.  I am getting back on track.


----------



## bev

lucy123 said:


> Errm...did anybody other than Cazscot notice my little loss?????
> 
> 
> Well done Cazscot - very proud of you. You really are doing so well.
> Keep up the good work!!!



Very well done on your loss this week.

Alex's update is:

I went to taekwando on thursday and asked if I could try for the next grading before christmas. I might get the chance of doing it in October if they can fit me in. I havent really worked much on my 6 pack because my canula's have been hurting a bit and getting in the way. Alex.


----------



## lucy123

Hi Bev - thank you.

Hi Alex  - thats fabulous - what colour belt would you get to wear should you pass? I am sure you will pass though! I wouldn't worry about working on your 6 pack - I am sure with all the exercise it will just appear all by itself!  

Thank you for updating your pledge and let us know how your weekly training sessions go!


----------



## Steff

Update

Been dreading putting this on here but i've gained 2lb, onwards and upwards (or downwards) with my waist line , bring on this next week


----------



## Andy HB

Steffie said:


> Update
> 
> Been dreading putting this on here but i've gained 2lb, onwards and upwards (or downwards) with my waist line , bring on this next week



I'd class a 2lb gain as a 'status quo'. If you've been keeping up the exercise, then you should find that it disappears again pretty quickly (fingers crossed!).

Andy


----------



## bev

lucy123 said:


> Hi Bev - thank you.
> 
> Hi Alex  - thats fabulous - what colour belt would you get to wear should you pass? I am sure you will pass though! I wouldn't worry about working on your 6 pack - I am sure with all the exercise it will just appear all by itself!
> 
> Thank you for updating your pledge and let us know how your weekly training sessions go!



Alex is in bed now so I will answer for him.

He is on the 'purple stripe' belt at the moment (lowest one) and will move up to the 'purple' belt if he passes. Nearly all the others are black belts so he feels a bit embarrased I think. But they have all been doing it for years so have plenty of practice. He keeps knocking his canula for some reason - so he hasnt really tried much to improve his 6 pack! He is slim and wants his tummy to be pure muscle! I have warned him it may take a while. Your all doing brilliantly and are a great inspiration to everyone. I think this thread is a great idea - well done for starting it all off!Bev


----------



## lucy123

Steffie said:


> Update
> 
> Been dreading putting this on here but i've gained 2lb, onwards and upwards (or downwards) with my waist line , bring on this next week



The good thing about updating the pledge thread is it gives you chance to draw a line under last week and look at this week afresh.
Here's to a new week.


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I'd class a 2lb gain as a 'status quo'. If you've been keeping up the exercise, then you should find that it disappears again pretty quickly (fingers crossed!).
> 
> Andy



fingeres crossed i was in the pool for 45 mins earlier swimming around like a demented dolphin so hopefully that did its job


----------



## bev

Steffie said:


> Update
> 
> Been dreading putting this on here but i've gained 2lb, onwards and upwards (or downwards) with my waist line , bring on this next week



Steph, it could be water rentention or the fact that your building up muscle which weighs more than fat - so you may appear to be putting on weight - but in fact you are toning up and getting healthier.Bev


----------



## lucy123

bev said:


> Alex is in bed now so I will answer for him.
> 
> He is on the 'purple stripe' belt at the moment (lowest one) and will move up to the 'purple' belt if he passes. Nearly all the others are black belts so he feels a bit embarrased I think. But they have all been doing it for years so have plenty of practice. He keeps knocking his canula for some reason - so he hasnt really tried much to improve his 6 pack! He is slim and wants his tummy to be pure muscle! I have warned him it may take a while. Your all doing brilliantly and are a great inspiration to everyone. I think this thread is a great idea - well done for starting it all off!Bev




Bev - when Alex wakes up can you tell him my favourite colour is purple and its a much better colour than black in my opinion - and after all its good to be a little bit different to the next person!

As he is sleeping can i just whisper to you, my hubbie has been working on his 6 pack since Alex age and its still not quite there yet - although he does look lovely at 52!! Break it to him gently though - maybe in a year or two!!


----------



## Steff

bev said:


> Steph, it could be water rentention or the fact that your building up muscle which weighs more than fat - so you may appear to be putting on weight - but in fact you are toning up and getting healthier.Bev



Good point Bev didnt think of that x


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> Good point Bev didnt think of that x



Yea, dont worry about it too much Steffie. Same happened to me last week up 2lbs but still exercising  Was that time of the month though so I put it down to that.

Not my weekly weigh in till Wednesday but as of today I have lost further 2lbs. Just to clarify (as i like to see it in writing ), have now lost 6lbs!

2lbs to go for my target for holiday which is a week and half away?


----------



## Carina1962

I will have my weekly weigh in tom morning at work and i pledge to lose 2 lbs by one week tomorrow


----------



## dorsetlad

Well, I have managed to complete my pledge of losing 1 1/2 lb by tomorrow.  This morning 11st 7lb.  As we are off to the States Wednesday (sorry to keep on about it), I will just pledge to try and keep any weight gain to a minimum.  That may be a very difficult pledge to honour.

Brian


----------



## Steff

dorsetlad said:


> Well, I have managed to complete my pledge of losing 1 1/2 lb by tomorrow.  This morning 11st 7lb.  As we are off to the States Wednesday (sorry to keep on about it), I will just pledge to try and keep any weight gain to a minimum.  That may be a very difficult pledge to honour.
> 
> Brian



Well done Brian, have a great time in the States x


----------



## traceycat

well done brian.hope have a lovely time


----------



## lucy123

Excellent Brian - do you forgive me the bullying now!
Just think how much better you will feel in your speedo's!!


----------



## Andy HB

dorsetlad said:


> Well, I have managed to complete my pledge of losing 1 1/2 lb by tomorrow.  This morning 11st 7lb.  As we are off to the States Wednesday (sorry to keep on about it), I will just pledge to try and keep any weight gain to a minimum.  That may be a very difficult pledge to honour.
> 
> Brian



Go on! When you're over there, eat half a cow for me! 

Anyway, I hope you have a great time (and don't forget to post one or two photos when you get back!).

Andy


----------



## KateR

Well here at the end of my week 1 I haven't lost anything! Mind you I do find exercise difficult with this neuropathy. I can just about stagger round the supermarket hanging onto the trolley. I'm off on my hols for a week on Friday so will make an extra effort when I get back.


----------



## Steff

KateR said:


> Well here at the end of my week 1 I haven't lost anything! Mind you I do find exercise difficult with this neuropathy. I can just about stagger round the supermarket hanging onto the trolley. I'm off on my hols for a week on Friday so will make an extra effort when I get back.



Hey kate ty for the update dont get to downhearted hun your really trying and you have not gained nothing so thats also a good thing..


----------



## dorsetlad

Thanks all.  Not sure about the Speedos though.  Not a pretty sight.

Brian


----------



## MargB

Kate, a maintain is good.  As we say in our group at Slimming World, we are practicing for when we reach target!!


----------



## lucy123

Well done Kate - as others say maintaining for one week is a job well done!
Keep going with it.


----------



## tracey w

No more weight loss, but stayed the same for this week. But still exercising, my body shape is definatlely changing and I feel so much better.

Well done to all on here, I read all post but dont always get time to reply!

One week till holiday, cant wait 

Still need loose 2lbs for target though


----------



## lucy123

Well done Tracy - keep up the good work and have a great holiday!


----------



## MargB

2lb off - but that is the 2lb I put on last week so back to where I was about 4 weeks ago.  

Going to aim for an average of 1lb per week up to Christmas.


----------



## lucy123

Marg - forget last week - that is brilliant 2lb off!
It appears a lot of us for some strange reason have been struggling this week (mine is change in routine again I think) so give yourself an extra pat on the back.

I had a 2lb gain which I expected, but am right back on it today. 

Please kick my bum if I don't lose next week though x


----------



## MargB

You are right - so many people at group last night had gains or maintains and quite a few were puzzled.  I think it is the colder weather and people either having more hot drinks or eating earlier in the evening and then snacking.  It will settle down but I want to be aware now.  Looking at my graph on Slimming World, I am a bit stuck.  There again, in the last two months I have been on two holidays, one fully catered and am just coming out of a month's mourning period so perhaps it is actually good I am stuck rather than putting on.

That is the way I am going to look at it anyway.  I want to start walking again, just round the neighbourhood in the evenings but before it gets too dark.


----------



## lucy123

Thats the spirit Marg. I think you are right - I don;t think we all cope with change so well...even if it is just the weather. I have put on this week but not doing my usual hysterical yell about it - just drawing a line under it and carrying on.

Sorry you have had a sad time Marg, and pleased you are coming through it, so all in all an excellent achievement for you this week.

The walk is a great idea, so come on put that coat on and away you go.

I will be checking on you Marg in my usual style - so I expect a post confirming you have been some time soon!

Have a lovely day.


----------



## Steff

Heya guys i've lost a 1lb this week.

Sorry its not alot hope ive let no one down


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> Heya guys i've lost a 1lb this week.
> 
> Sorry its not alot hope ive let no one down



Its great, well done you xx


----------



## Andy HB

Steffie said:


> Heya guys i've lost a 1lb this week.
> 
> Sorry its not alot hope ive let no one down



That's more than my average weekly weight loss this year (but only just)!

Another well done from me! Two in one day! Treasure it!!

Andy


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> That's more than my average weekly weight loss this year (but only just)!
> 
> Another well done from me! Two in one day! Treasure it!!
> 
> Andy



I am believe me 

Thanks trace its always a bummer when your poorly hun cause you dont feel like exercise, im sure you can catch up on exercise while your on your holidays next week, pint glass to mouth huh hehe xx


----------



## MargB

Steffie, any loss is good.  There have been big sighs of relief and cries of delight at just .5 lb being lost!!!  Believe, as I usually do the weighing!


----------



## MargB

Lucy, does walking briskly all around the Trafford Centre count??  It was either go for a walk or go shopping and I needed some shopping but to make up for it I went for a good walk around the Trafford Centre.  Actually, there is a walking club who advertise that they walk indoors around shopping malls!


----------



## traceycat

Steffie said:


> Heya guys i've lost a 1lb this week.
> 
> Sorry its not alot hope ive let no one down



well done steff hun


----------



## traceycat

well done marg


----------



## traceycat

well done tracey


----------



## traceycat

well done kate. you didnt gain any so thats good. keep up the good work hun


----------



## lucy123

Steffie - well done - Make sure you update the total group loss thread too if not done so already.

Marg- that is perfectly acceptable. Well done on putting the coat on and heading out! Thanks for posting back.


----------



## katie

Really annoying I don't have scales so no idea how I'm doing!


----------



## lucy123

Hi Katie,

I know you have said you are watching the pennies at the moment, so I have had a look around and Tesco sell these for ?6. Is this any use?

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=258415765

Even better if you go on Asda website and enter this 

Product Code: 2128683

They are ?3.50.

I hope this helps.


----------



## twinnie

to weight myself each week on a monday 
 to lose my last stone 
to do more excersice 
and to post any loss or gain on here


----------



## lucy123

Excellent pledge Twinnie!


----------



## Emmal31

*Can I join you?*

Hi

I started my diet in April this year I lost 1stone 5lbs I stopped dieting for 2 months from July because I'd had enough I wasn't losing any weight so I stopped weighing myself but I started again about a week ago because I didn't get down to the weight I wanted to orginally. I've lost a further 1lb in that two months, in the last week of dieting I've lost a further 3lbs  so well on my way to where I want to get to. I want to lose another 11lbs or so, I'm the slimmest I've been since diagnosis in 2008. 

I'm hoping to lose a 1lb a week if I can but we'll see if that happens.


----------



## Steff

Emmal31 said:


> Hi
> 
> I started my diet in April this year I lost 1stone 5lbs I stopped dieting for 2 months from July because I'd had enough I wasn't losing any weight so I stopped weighing myself but I started again about a week ago because I didn't get down to the weight I wanted to orginally. I've lost a further 1lb in that two months, in the last week of dieting I've lost a further 3lbs  so well on my way to where I want to get to. I want to lose another 11lbs or so, I'm the slimmest I've been since diagnosis in 2008.
> 
> I'm hoping to lose a 1lb a week if I can but we'll see if that happens.



Brilliant to have you on board huni xx you've done so well...great news about being as slim as you have for 2 years hun , long may the good work continue xx


----------



## Emmal31

Steffie said:


> Brilliant to have you on board huni xx you've done so well...great news about being as slim as you have for 2 years hun , long may the good work continue xx




Thank you hun that means a lot. I hope I can keep it up xx


----------



## Jimbo

OMG! I hate making promises, especially when they are so hard to keep. But.... I need to do this, so maybe, just maybe, this will be the kick in the posterior I need to get back on the wagon again.
I pledge to loose 1 lb. a week, my target is to be 14 st. for Crimbo. I will try very hard!

Gulp!! it's done now, no going back. 

ps:- it's all Lucy 's fault for goading me into it!


----------



## Steff

Jimbo said:


> OMG! I hate making promises, especially when they are so hard to keep. But.... I need to do this, so maybe, just maybe, this will be the kick in the posterior I need to get back on the wagon again.
> I pledge to loose 1 lb. a week, my target is to be 14 st. for Crimbo. I will try very hard!
> 
> Gulp!! it's done now, no going back.



Jimbo if ever you feel like your struggling just pop on and we can all give you some motivation and vice versa, you have pledged as part of a group so we are all here for you 

Good luck with your weight loss..


----------



## Jimbo

Steffie said:


> Jimbo if ever you feel like your struggling just pop on and we can all give you some motivation and vice versa, you have pledged as part of a group so we are all here for you
> 
> Good luck with your weight loss..



Thanks Steffie, I will try my best!


----------



## twinnie

hi guys i have been really good today going to weight myself in work tonight there scales are really good so will post my start weight tomorrow morning before going to bed


----------



## lucy123

Hi Emma - welcome aboard - look forward to seeing your posts on here and excellent progress so far.

Hi Twinnie - good idea to weigh at work!

and Jimbo.......(arms outstretched) ...you made it....welcome to our lovely forum....thats a great pledge. Look forward to next weeks weigh in post from you!!


----------



## tracey w

Well................. no weight loss to report this week, officially my weigh date is tomorrow so shall see.


But to be fair to me I havent been too well this last week so missed a few days exercise, so to maintain the same weight im pleased.

so 6lbs off for my holiday on thursday not bad because even if i put some on (hoping its not gonna be 6 lbs, only going for 5 days!), I will be better than if i hadnt lost any. Thats my thinking anyway!


----------



## lucy123

That is absolutely true tracey. Thats 2 bags of sugar less that you weigh now! Well done!
Everyone seems to have picked up a bug over the last 2 weeks - I for one know how you feel!


----------



## twinnie

right starting weight 66 kilos {10.3} want to get to 9 and a  half stone so  wish me luck


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> right starting weight 66 kilos {10.3} want to get to 9 and a  half stone so  wish me luck



all the best huni good luckkkkkk, dont forget all of us are here when/if you need some support x


----------



## Andy HB

*Thursday, 23rd September @ 09:50am*

Where were you and what were you doing at this momentous time?

Forget moon landings and presidential assassinations (why is it that it's only American things we remember like this? Or is it just me?), this is the date and time that I, Andy HB achieved a weigh in of ........

*199.8lbs*

It's the first time that I've been below 200lbs since the time that I was going in the opposite direction!!

Woo Hoo!! 

Andy HB 

p.s. And I didn't have to shave my beard off to achieve it either.


----------



## lucy123

Absolutely fantastic Andy - gosh I bet you are chuffed to bits. You deserve it though!
Have you added your loss to the total group loss thread?

Well done.


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> Absolutely fantastic Andy - gosh I bet you are chuffed to bits. You deserve it though!
> Have you added your loss to the total group loss thread?
> 
> Well done.



Not yet. I will only add it weekly (so I may trickle back over the 200lbs again by then - but hopefully not). 

It seems that the weight is happy to drop off at the moment for some reason and I'm not starving myself either! The previous two weeks I averaged a loss of 2.2lbs and I'm already down 2lbs this week (only four days in). This is way ahead of my 1lb/wk target (although overall I'm still a teeny weeny bit behind it).

With a bit more effort I could hit my pledged target weight before the end of next week. Then, I'll set my final target weight (I'm thinking of 13st 8lbs giving a BMI of 25).

Andy


----------



## lucy123

That is absolutely fantastic Andy.
I am hoping my loss kicks in again in a minute, although as at this morning had lost the 2lb I put on last week and have a good session with PT today so should be at least the 2 tomorrow but hopefully a little more.


----------



## Steff

Well done ANdy that is superb .


----------



## MargB

Weighed in tonight - lost 2lb this week.


----------



## lucy123

And again Marg - very well done. 2lbs is an excellent loss in one week!


----------



## Andy HB

Yep! Well done Marg, I think that we're on a roll (or is it a baguette?).

Andy


----------



## Steff

Excellent results here guys, well done Marg x


----------



## traceycat

thats great marg, well done hun xxx


----------



## Steff

Lost 2lb this week
already added it to the total weight loss x


----------



## lucy123

Hi All, Lost 2lbs this week -would have liked more but hey ho.
Going to be very very good this week and see if can get things moving a bit more for next week. Its nearly christmas!!


----------



## MargB

Well done Lucy  - think most of us have Christmas in mind!!!  I also have my next HbA1C coming up too so declining celebration cakes.


----------



## cazscot

Sorry, I have let the side down...  Put 2.5 lbs on...  But I am not surprised I wasnt good the week before the Brum meet and I am bloated (if you know what I mean).  So onwards and downwards...

That is about what I thought I had gained so not surprised, will really need to get my head back into it!  Somebody give me the preverbial kick up the behind!!!


----------



## lucy123

Here you go Caz one big kick for you!
You haven't let the side down at all though. We are all in this together - both ups and downs. I know you will sort things - you have just had a week of not feeling good, and other things as well as the Brum meet last week, so thats it done now - now a new page. What do you want to write on it?


----------



## dorsetlad

First the good news.  We had a great holiday in New England, and saw everything we could have wished for.

Now the bad news.  Because we had limited time to look for meals, we had little opportunity to choose very healthy options, and just had to make do with what we could grab in a hurry.  As a consequence, I have gained weight, but only about 5 pounds.

Ah well, I guess it's back on the treadmill now to get it all back off.  Still suffering from jet lag, so I'll make a start tomorrow.

Brian


----------



## Northerner

Hi Brian, great to hear you had such a terrific holiday! I wouldn't worry too much about the weight gain, the break will have done your soul the world of good and you now have the renewed energy to get back into the healthy eating and fitness regime


----------



## Steff

Dont worry now your bk on home turf you can knuckle down, nice to hear u had a great time x


----------



## Andy HB

I'd happily trade a 5lb weight gain for a good time (but not all the time)!

Good to see you back!

Andy


----------



## lucy123

Hi Brian,

So pleased you had a great holiday! Lovely to see you back on so soon (normally takes me a week to get back into the swing of things so big pat on the back for that!).
5lb is a perfectly acceptable gain after such a great holiday, so just draw the line and back on it (looks like you already have!)

Lovely to have you back!  Did you get to wear the speedos???


----------



## cazscot

Glad you had a great holiday Brian .  Well done on only putting on 5lbs, in America I think that is a great achievent!


----------



## dorsetlad

Thanks everyone, it is nice to be back despite having such a wonderful time.  For anyone interested, I've started putting some photos in the gallery.  Hope you like them.

Brian


----------



## lucy123

dorsetlad said:


> Thanks everyone, it is nice to be back despite having such a wonderful time.  For anyone interested, I've started putting some photos in the gallery.  Hope you like them.
> 
> Brian




Just off to have a quick peak now Brian.


----------



## Jimbo

*Weight loss update*

Well seven days down and 3lbs too! I never thought it was possible, all I can think about is naughty food  
I have even let myself down by indulging once or twice but, I have been walking faster and longer to try to off set the lapses (such as they were).
So far so good, I just hope I can keep it up. (Crosses fingers, toes, legs).  

PS. I saw the thread about putting before and after pictures on but for some reason my computer won't play any suggestions folks?


----------



## Steff

Jimbo said:


> Well seven days down and 3lbs too! I never thought it was possible, all I can think about is naughty food
> I have even let myself down by indulging once or twice but, I have been walking faster and longer to try to off set the lapses (such as they were).
> So far so good, I just hope I can keep it up. (Crosses fingers, toes, legs).
> 
> PS. I saw the thread about putting before and after pictures on but for some reason my computer won't play any suggestions folks?



great news jimbo well done, maybe try pmmimng northerner about your piccie issue.


----------



## Jimbo

Steffie said:


> great news jimbo well done, maybe try pmmimng northerner about your piccie issue.



I'll give him a try Steffie, thanks!


----------



## lucy123

Yeah! Well done Jimbo - excellent result. Keep it up.
Have you added your score to the total group loss thread?


----------



## Jimbo

lucy123 said:


> Yeah! Well done Jimbo - excellent result. Keep it up.
> Have you added your score to the total group loss thread?



Not yet, but I will!


----------



## twinnie

whoo hoo losted nearly 2lb


----------



## lucy123

yeah - well done Twinnie.
These losses are really pushing our total group loss up!!!


----------



## Steff

twinnie said:


> whoo hoo losted nearly 2lb



well done twinnie x


----------



## tracey w

Well back from hols and had a nice time.

Damage not too bad, up 2 and half pounds, but could have been worse I suppose.

Just been shopping and got lots of healthy food so here we go again!


----------



## dorsetlad

You'll soon get rid of that.  I came back off holiday on Saturday, having put on 5 1/2 pounds.  I've already lost over 2 of them, so will soon be back on the downward track.

Brian


----------



## lucy123

Well done both of you - I am so impressed that you both have got straight back into it - it normally takes me a week. Excellent.


----------



## lucy123

Hi all,

I have lost 2.5lbs this week - so pleased with it. 
This month I have lost 4lbs (did set pledge at 6 initially but chuffed with 4).

Going to set next pledge as 4lbs by 1st November.


----------



## dorsetlad

Well done Lucy.  Keep it up.
I am now back to what I weighed the day before my holiday, 11st 7lb, so I have lost the 5 1/2lb I put on. Honestly don't know how I've lost that much in one week, unless it's a case of recently gained weight is easier to lose than long term weight.

My pledge now is to get as close to 11st as I can by the end of the month.

Brian


----------



## lucy123

Well done Brian - that is remarkable after one week. Your pledge seems sensible. I think it is 12 weeks to christmas - I would be happy with 12lbs off for christmas! 1lb at a time..slowly does it for me now - anything extra is a bonus!


----------



## Steff

Not been a good week mood has been low and had a few hypers out of the blue so my motivation is in the toilet at the minute consequently i have lost no weight or gained any....


----------



## dorsetlad

Sorry to hear that Steffie.  Chin up, & see what next week brings.  Hope things soon improve for you.

Brian


----------



## Steff

dorsetlad said:


> Sorry to hear that Steffie.  Chin up, & see what next week brings.  Hope things soon improve for you.
> 
> Brian



Thanks Brian i dont even want to look in the mirror at the moment this fat, chubby, face stares back at me and i wonder where it all went wrong.Really depressing eh lol, hand me the tissues.I'll pick up i always do with abit of a kick ill be on next week with a weight loss im sure x


----------



## lucy123

Hi Steffie,
Think about what you have lost in total? Draw a line under this week? It might be worth reading my post today under handy hints and tips - I was the same as you last week (think it may have a lot to do with the weather) and this helped for me. Good luck for next week.


----------



## traceycat

lucy123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have lost 2.5lbs this week - so pleased with it.
> This month I have lost 4lbs (did set pledge at 6 initially but chuffed with 4).
> 
> Going to set next pledge as 4lbs by 1st November.



well done lucy


----------



## traceycat

well done brian


----------



## traceycat

Steffie said:


> Not been a good week mood has been low and had a few hypers out of the blue so my motivation is in the toilet at the minute consequently i have lost no weight or gained any....



i think your doing great steff hun, next weeks a new week for you, and like lucy says just draw a line under this week. we all have are bad weeks, mine was last week.


----------



## tracey w

Well done for all the great weight loss!

I am having a bad week too, am willing myself to start being better but my bg reamaining high at the moment so not feeling great. Not been particularly bad food wise, just no exercise yet.


----------



## cazscot

Lost 3.5 lbs  (had put on 2.5lbs last week) so really pleased at that, also got my 11th silver seven - 77lbs gone!  Going to the gym to celebrate LOL


----------



## tracey w

Carol, great news, well done you!


----------



## Northerner

Brilliant Carol, you are a star!


----------



## Steff

Great loss well done Carol xx


----------



## cazscot

Steffie said:


> Not been a good week mood has been low and had a few hypers out of the blue so my motivation is in the toilet at the minute consequently i have lost no weight or gained any....



Steffie, A stay the same is good!  Please dont get disheartened, your health is more important than weight loss.  It is very hard to concentrate on weight loss when you have a low mood (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## Steff

cazscot said:


> Steffie, A stay the same is good!  Please dont get disheartened, your health is more important than weight loss.  It is very hard to concentrate on weight loss when you have a low mood (((hugs))) xxx



Thank you Carol I use you as my inspiration hun, all the hard work you have put in has been  immense and it had paid off,so im going to get on with it this week and shed those pounds xx


----------



## tracey w

I need a good talking to I do!


----------



## lucy123

Well done Carole, extremely good weight loss again.


----------



## Emmal31

Hi I've lost a further 2lbs since I last came on here.


----------



## caroleann

Ihave lost 1lb since my last post,i have got a nice little black dress that i want to fit into by new years eve so going to have get stuck in.
carole


----------



## Jimbo

Another pound bites the dust and another one dies.....(to a Queen tune) so, two down, only 16 to go now!


----------



## lucy123

Hi Jimbo, Caroleann and Emma!
Fantastic losses - onwards and downwards we go!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Onyl diagnosed on 3 weeks on Monday but have already lost a 12 pounds. 

Only about another 3 stone to go.

I would like to loose another 7 pounds by the end of October. 

My daughter is getting married in June 2012 so would like to reach my target weight by then


----------



## tracey w

Everyone is doing so well! 

Had a blip after returning from holiday, but back to being healthy and did my first treadmill session yesterday! Have a couple of pounds to get to what i was before holiday so will only post loss when i get there.

Am aiming to loose around a 1lb per week as for me the most important thing is eating healthily and exercising, i still want to enjoy some treats!


----------



## lucy123

Good pledges from both you two ladies! Well done and good luck.


----------



## cazscot

I am really p***** off put on 1.5 lbs and don't know why   - I have been good all this week and have been doing the gym/walking .  I am now the weight I was 8 weeks ago and it has really demoralised me.  I don't mind putting on weight when I have been bad but not when I have been good!!!  Grrr. Rant over...


----------



## tracey w

cazscot said:


> I am really p***** off put on 1.5 lbs and don't know why   - I have been good all this week and have been doing the gym/walking .  I am now the weight I was 8 weeks ago and it has really demoralised me.  I don't mind putting on weight when I have been bad but not when I have been good!!!  Grrr. Rant over...



Try not to get down,you have done so well! Its probably just one of those blips where you cant put it down to anything, keep going and im sure you will see the benefits soon. I always put on a couple of pounds at a certain time of month? Maybe its that kind of thing? I think you are doing wonderfully well.


----------



## cazscot

tracey w said:


> Try not to get down,you have done so well! Its probably just one of those blips where you cant put it down to anything, keep going and im sure you will see the benefits soon. I always put on a couple of pounds at a certain time of month? Maybe its that kind of thing? I think you are doing wonderfully well.



Thanks Tracey, its not totm and dont feel particularly bloated...   BUT I have been eating more "stogie" stuff such as bread/pasta/rice this week (even though I have stayed within my points) so not sure if that has anyting to do with it...  Anyway have been to asda and bought all my healthy foods and planned my meals for the next four days so we will see if that helps.

I know I will be okay is was just a bit of a shock as I wasnt expecting it...  Thanks again x


----------



## Hazel

Carol - just a thought, have you measured yourself, cos I'll bet you have lost inches this week, not pounds


----------



## lucy123

Hi Carole,

I can't really help with why - it just seems to be one of those mysteries of weight loss. Remember the whole picture though and you are doing marvellously. Well done on the healthy shop too. x


----------



## cazscot

Hazel said:


> Carol - just a thought, have you measured yourself, cos I'll bet you have lost inches this week, not pounds



Thanks Hazel, I measure myself regularly and havent seen any changes recently but will keep an eye out incase that whats happening xx



lucy123 said:


> Hi Carole,
> 
> I can't really help with why - it just seems to be one of those mysteries of weight loss. Remember the whole picture though and you are doing marvellously. Well done on the healthy shop too. x



Thanks Lucy, I am fine now was just really annoyed.  I did have a look at my before pictures just to remind me how far I have come  xx


----------



## dorsetlad

Weight loss is really funny sometimes.  The first week back from our holiday, I lost all of the 5 1/2 lbs that I had put on.  This week, I have hardly lost a pound.  It doesn't make sense does it?

Brian


----------



## Andy HB

Right! I'm drawing a line under this week. It has not been good at all. Tomorrow's weigh-in is going to be a shocker. I'm back over the 200lbs again and have just munched way too much today for me to have any expectation of a reduction. 

So, I am pledging that by next Sunday, I will be sure to lose atleast 1lb over the week and get back on the weight loss track!

Andy


----------



## lucy123

I am with you on that Andy! Stayed same this week so looking for anything next week.


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> I am with you on that Andy! Stayed same this week so looking for anything next week.



Not as bad as I expected. I only had a 1.5lb gain (I was expecting much more!). 

Andy


----------



## tracey w

Andy HB said:


> Not as bad as I expected. I only had a 1.5lb gain (I was expecting much more!).
> 
> Andy



If you have a good week you will loose that easily.


----------



## lucy123

Yep i agree Tracy. Good luck Andy.

I am going to admit here I am only going to get back on it from tomorrow. I have awarded myself a complete day off today from diabetes/weight loss/exercise the lot. Not going to go looking for naughty food - just not going to think about it at all. Will be back on afresh tomorrow. I will post how I have done Friday but that will only be 4 days in - so please remind me of this if I don't do too well!!


----------



## Andy HB

tracey w said:


> If you have a good week you will loose that easily.



That is my intention. I'm having a couple of days with very tight control (today and tomorrow) and then will return to my normal good eating routine. On Friday I'm going out for a meal and depending on where I am, I will either be quite relaxed or will go for the 'healthy' option!


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> Yep i agree Tracy. Good luck Andy.
> 
> I am going to admit here I am only going to get back on it from tomorrow. I have awarded myself a complete day off today from diabetes/weight loss/exercise the lot. Not going to go looking for naughty food - just not going to think about it at all. Will be back on afresh tomorrow. I will post how I have done Friday but that will only be 4 days in - so please remind me of this if I don't do too well!!



Thanks Lucy.

Enjoy your day off (I had three!). It is good to just forget it all every now and then. I'm sure that it recharges the batteries and keeps things progressing over the longer term.

Andy


----------



## Steff

Abit of a weird time lately but lost a further 2lb, thank you for reminding me to add this on Marg


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> Abit of a weird time lately but lost a further 2lb, thank you for reminding me to add this on Marg



well done steffie!


----------



## twinnie

hi guys sorry not been it for a while have lost a kilo since being in and i start going to zumba classes on friday will be going twice a week cant wait it looks really good


----------



## lucy123

Well done Ladies - Twinnie you will love Zumba! Well done on going for it.


----------



## Twitchy

Well, better late than never - back when this group started I pledged to lose 4-5lbs by the start of oct (to break the 12st barrier lol!)... things have been chaotic, new pump, baby health scare, general chaos etc, so a couple of weeks late, but done it!!  Not been terribly focussed but with return to work post maternity leave looming I need to get a grip & lose a bit more - I really don't want to have to buy a load of new clothes (living in a select couple of jeans / tracksuit bottoms at the mo, classy!) but I suspect I will have to... still, at least today I am 11' 13 instead of 12+!  Not being tall it's worse than it sounds btw!  

Hope everyone's doing ok.


----------



## Steff

Twitchy said:


> Well, better late than never - back when this group started I pledged to lose 4-5lbs by the start of oct (to break the 12st barrier lol!)... things have been chaotic, new pump, baby health scare, general chaos etc, so a couple of weeks late, but done it!!  Not been terribly focussed but with return to work post maternity leave looming I need to get a grip & lose a bit more - I really don't want to have to buy a load of new clothes (living in a select couple of jeans / tracksuit bottoms at the mo, classy!) but I suspect I will have to... still, at least today I am 11' 13 instead of 12+!  Not being tall it's worse than it sounds btw!
> 
> Hope everyone's doing ok.



Hi twitchy nice to see you back in, well done on your loss thats good, sometimes things in life happen and other things have to go on the back burner.


----------



## Twitchy

Thanks Steff!  Hubby's working away (again!) this weekend, so things will either go well weight loss wise (too stressed & rushed off my feet by the kids to eat properly lol!) or badly (cramming in comfort food when I get the chance!)... doh!  Maybe I should plan things for once lol!  Hope things are going well for you. x


----------



## Steff

Twitchy said:


> Thanks Steff!  Hubby's working away (again!) this weekend, so things will either go well weight loss wise (too stressed & rushed off my feet by the kids to eat properly lol!) or badly (cramming in comfort food when I get the chance!)... doh!  Maybe I should plan things for once lol!  Hope things are going well for you. x



yeah hun im better, sounds like a tough one, i know which one it would be in my case and it woudnt involve eating proper grr x


----------



## lucy123

Well done Twitchy - excellent result. I am waiting patiently to hit the stone below group!
Just a reminder to all - make sure you update the Total group loss thread with your losses too!


----------



## Andy HB

I am pleased to announce that, as of 09:00am I have exceeded my target weight of 198.4lbs (14st 2.4lbs). I have reached the dizzying low of 198.2lbs.

That's a loss of 2lbs from my previous recorded low here (but over 3lbs so far this week).

Because this is such a momentous moment for me, I will be recording this loss right now rather than waiting until Sunday. 

I am now setting my final target weight at *13st 7lbs* (BMI=24.7) and am looking to achieve that by the end of January, 2011.

Andy


----------



## lucy123

Fabulous - well done and how nice to be setting your final target which I know you will achieve!


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I am pleased to announce that, as of 09:00am I have exceeded my target weight of 198.4lbs (14st 2.4lbs). I have reached the dizzying low of 198.2lbs.
> 
> That's a loss of 2lbs from my previous recorded low here (but over 3lbs so far this week).
> 
> Because this is such a momentous moment for me, I will be recording this loss right now rather than waiting until Sunday.
> 
> I am now setting my final target weight at *13st 7lbs* (BMI=24.7) and am looking to achieve that by the end of January, 2011.
> 
> Andy



Well done both twitchy and Andy that is soime going well done sir x


----------



## tracey w

Well done Andy!


----------



## cazscot

I lost 4lbs this week, but I know it is not all fat because of me being sick over the past couble of days it was propably more dehydration than anyting...


----------



## lucy123

Well done Carole. There are some perks to being ill..and thats a very good loss.


----------



## Steff

well done carole hun x


----------



## Andy HB

I hope you're feeling better soon, Carol.

Andy


----------



## cazscot

twinnie said:


> hi guys sorry not been it for a while have lost a kilo since being in and i start going to zumba classes on friday will be going twice a week cant wait it looks really good



Good luck with Zumba, Twinnie I love it  (cant do it just now with my shoulder but desparate to get back to it...) x


----------



## cazscot

Andy HB said:


> I am pleased to announce that, as of 09:00am I have exceeded my target weight of 198.4lbs (14st 2.4lbs). I have reached the dizzying low of 198.2lbs.
> 
> That's a loss of 2lbs from my previous recorded low here (but over 3lbs so far this week).
> 
> Because this is such a momentous moment for me, I will be recording this loss right now rather than waiting until Sunday.
> 
> I am now setting my final target weight at *13st 7lbs* (BMI=24.7) and am looking to achieve that by the end of January, 2011.
> 
> Andy



Brilliant Andy, well done!   Good luck with your final target x


----------



## cazscot

Andy HB said:


> I hope you're feeling better soon, Carol.
> 
> Andy



Thanks Andy, feeling better now.


----------



## Jimbo

No loss this week but, no gain either. So back to the drawing board


----------



## Steff

Jimbo said:


> No loss this week but, no gain either. So back to the drawing board



draw a line under it jimbo new week new start x


----------



## Andy HB

Jimbo said:


> No loss this week but, no gain either. So back to the drawing board



I always treat a maintain as a positive result. It always feels to me as if my body is just taking a breath before plunging back into the weight loss 'arena'! 

Andy


----------



## lucy123

A maintain is good Jimbo. It shows there is still some control. 
Are you back on the healthy trail? If so the losses will show up eventually.

Keep going.


----------



## tracey w

*Its Official*

Ok weighed again and indeed am now back to my pre holiday weight, hooorar!!

No idea how i did it seriously,

Anyway am now going to try and loose 1lb a week, that will be around 8lbs by xmas.


----------



## lucy123

Nice pledge Tracey. That will make you feel different in your christmas dress.

I am now pledging to stick to my new regime until christmas as best I can. Not going to pledge a loss as don't know how my body is acting, but as long as I have stuck to it, I shall be happy with what comes.


----------



## MargB

Ready to pledge to be at target weight of 9st 7lb by end July 2011.  

Currently at 11st 1lb, BMI 27.5

Would like to lose 5lb before Christmas.


----------



## lucy123

You go girl! I am sure you will do it. 

I would like to lose 7lbs for christmas!
 won't be upset as long as its downwards though.

Not put my weight today as didn't get chance to do normal weigh - so will weigh tomorrow.


----------



## tracey w

MargB said:


> Ready to pledge to be at target weight of 9st 7lb by end July 2011.
> 
> Currently at 11st 1lb, BMI 27.5
> 
> Would like to lose 5lb before Christmas.



good luck am sure you will do it!


----------



## cazscot

I put on 0.5lbs today, but considering I had a 225g bag of monkey nuts and have not been good for a couple of days this week that is not too bad.  Back on track as of today!


----------



## lucy123

Thats not too bad Carol! Good to see you are back on  it!
Sorry I  missed this post - my computer keeps playing silly games at the moment - I click new posts and it misses loads off!


----------



## Andy HB

cazscot said:


> I put on 0.5lbs today, but considering I had a 225g bag of monkey nuts and have not been good for a couple of days this week that is not too bad.  Back on track as of today!



Right we can both get back on the straight and narrow together.

I'm atleast a couple of lbs up on my lowest ever weight and so need to be good for a bit!

Andy


----------



## Karen

My pledge is to lose 7lbs by Christmas. Fingers crossed for me (makes eating more difficult with crossed digits )


----------



## Steff

Karen said:


> My pledge is to lose 7lbs by Christmas. Fingers crossed for me (makes eating more difficult with crossed digits )



go for it karen good luck x


----------



## Andy HB

Karen said:


> My pledge is to lose 7lbs by Christmas. Fingers crossed for me (makes eating more difficult with crossed digits )



You can do it! 

But if you don't quite manage it, make sure that you've lost atleast some!


----------



## bev

Hi all,
Alex took his next grading in taekwando tonight and he passed with credit - so he has achieved one of his pledges - his six pack is a 'work in progress'.Bev


----------



## Steff

bev said:


> Hi all,
> Alex took his next grading in taekwando tonight and he passed with credit - so he has achieved one of his pledges - his six pack is a 'work in progress'.Bev



congrats little man really well done


----------



## bev

Steffie said:


> congrats little man really well done



Thanks Steph.Bev


----------



## Northerner

Well done Alex! A friend of mine was UK champion at taekwando and is ( I think) a second Dan black belt! I've never known a person with so much energy, so it is an excellent sport to do!


----------



## lucy123

Alex - you the man!! Well done you!


----------



## bev

Northerner said:


> Well done Alex! A friend of mine was UK champion at taekwando and is ( I think) a second Dan black belt! I've never known a person with so much energy, so it is an excellent sport to do!




Ooh - Alex will be impressed with that - I will let him know. He is only just starting out so feels a bit silly that he only has his third belt - but the men who were there last night all made a fuss of him and shook his hand. They all know he struggles with his levels and I think made more of a fuss than they would normally and I thought it was so kind of them to be so thoughtful. Actually there is a lot of respect around this sport and I think it is great for youngsters to see that all ages treat each other so well and behave in a very positive way.Bev


----------



## bev

lucy123 said:


> Alex - you the man!! Well done you!



Thanks Lucy - I will let him know.Bev


----------



## lucy123

*January Pledge!*

Hi All,

I just have to do this.
I have been very good with meals this week but the chocolates and cheeselets keep finding their way to my mouth so all the good work on meals keeps getting undone and the pounds are creeping up!

So from tomorrow I pledge (its already too late today!!) that I will not eat one chocolate or cheeslet for the whole month of January!!

There - I have said it now!!


----------



## AJLang

Haven't weighed myself for a long time because each time I thought that I had lost some weight I hadn't and it had stayed at 14 stone for two years.  However after many days of contemplation, and my jeans feeling a little looser, I weighed myself this morning and I'm down to 13 stone 10lbs HOORAY!!  My pledge is too lose an average of half pound each week - not a massive goal but in the right direction and if I achieve it that will be nearly two stone in a year.  I will aim to record my weight on Fridays


----------



## Steff

That is brillaint news well done AJ, good work


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Steffie


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Well done AJLang.

I pledge to loose 4 pounds by the end of January so I can get back to were I was before Christmas.

Diet and Exercise steps up a gear from here


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Sheilagh all the best with losing those four pounds......if I lost four pounds by the end of January I would be estatic


----------



## Sheilagh1958

This will be the first week i can really get back into my diet properly so hoping that it will come off as fast as it went off.


----------



## macast

well done AJ


----------



## lucy123

Hi AJ,

That sounds a very sensible and achievable pledge. Slowly off stays off!
Good luck!


----------



## tigger's friend

hi Lucy.

i am not really all that tall and at the beginning of my vlcd im being put on from next wednesday, i weigh in at 28 stones and two pounds, and my GP and nurse say my total weight loss HAS to be 18 stones, as i am morbidly obese, with a bmi of 72 and body fat caliper astronomical, and my body fat percentage is 68% and im terrified, partly of only getting meal replacements valuing 800kcals a day and a normal amount for me for a while has ashamedly being like plus 3000 on top of that so im going to feel starved and ive never seen anyone online with as much weight to lose as me.  the professionals say my first weight loss goal should 3 stone asap and even that feels daunting but having to lose 18 stones feels a huuuuge amount.

so my gp says my first small goal needs to be losing three stone in a maximum of 6 months and im terrified what if i cant do it.

waist measurement for this apple shaped girl is a massive 64 inches.

hips are a huge 70 inches.

oh i feel gross!

tiggers friend


----------



## lucy123

Hi Tiggers friend.
The important thing first is to feel pleased with yourself that you are really going to try and that alone will help you succeed. Try not to think of the 18 stone you need to lose. Did you know every 1/2 stone weight loss helps improve your diabetes? So why not think in 1/2 stone targets. I am not sure what VLCD is? Is it something medical? 

A lot of us members have done really well by supporting each other each week on the Total group loss thread so why not pop in their each week and let us know how you are getting on. I wish you all the luck. Also try to include a little exercise each day -no matter how little it all helps!  Good luck with it - you can do it!


----------



## Northerner

I'm guessing that VLCD stands for Very Low Calorie Diet


----------



## lucy123

Lucy draws in a big gulp of air and says:

I pledge to lose 2 stone by 25th June 2010.

Now that i have a proper diagnosis and go on meds next week, whilst starting a new low gi diet (that the consultant says I should be able to lose 2lb a week on) I thought I had better kick myself up the bum and make a new pledge.

I go to visit my son in Doha on 25th June and want to step off the plane looking slimmer and healthier.

I have been told not to necessarily expect a loss in the first week or two, but overall I would like to see 2 stone off for then!

I am going to need a lot of encouragement and support folks!

Here goes!


----------



## Northerner

Wishing you every success Lucy! You can do it!


----------



## Mark T

You can do it Lucy!


----------



## lucy123

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Andy HB

lucy123 said:


> I pledge to lose 2 stone by 25th June 2010.


A walk in the park!

No, I mean plenty of walks in the park!!


----------



## Andy HB

I can't remember what I pledged last time, but it's irrelevant now anyway. 

Right, well, I seem to be back on track properly having re-lost 5lbs this week and am back under 200lbs for the first time in a while. 

So, my rinky dinky little spreadsheet is now back in operation and I have reset the details. I'm looking to lose 1lb per week and my final target is 182lbs (13st). I intend to reach that target before the end of November, 2011.

Andy


----------



## lucy123

...and I know you will reach it Andy! ~Well done on the new pledge!


----------



## Northerner

Go for it Andy!


----------

